# Team Harness



## dreamlandnh (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm looking to team drive two of my minis. I have found a conversion kit that converts two single harnesses into a team harness. I was wondering if anyone has ever used this and if it works? Also, to start out I would just like to get a team pole to attach to my easy entry cart. I have found a couple online. Has anyone ever used the pole attachment? If so, does it work well?

Thanks

Lizzie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 11, 2011)

In my opinion the conversion kits work about as well as the easy entry cart team poles do- which is to say they get the job done but not very comfortably or safely!




I understand that for most folks this is the only way they can afford to get started. Honestly I'm probably going to end up with one of those darn team poles myself, at least for awhile! But two-wheeled vehicles are not meant for driving a pair and are unbalanced by the additional weight and length of the pole so most of the weight ends up on your horses' necks. Now compounding that is that the conversion kits usually support the pole (and the entire weight of the cart and driver in this situation) on one thin strap around the horse's neck. Ouch! Most of the converted breastcollars I've seen drop down too low under the load and drag around the bottom of the horse's chest where it is even more uncomfortable to pull.

For me personally, what I intend to do is get the team pole and conversion straps for all the saddle and breeching parts for my single harnesses but will buy a set of proper pair breastcollars for the sake of my horses' comfort. You could buy neck collars instead, that would work as well and might even be a little cheaper. Then I'm going to mess with the team pole until it has low draft and might even be set up a bit like a Cape Cart or Curricle. No matter what I'll be carefully working with the balance of the cart to try and keep the weight off their necks and I'll also buy a wider axle so the cart isn't so much taller and narrower than the pair. Two-wheeled carts with team poles are very unstable on turns at any kind of speed!

I guess what I'm saying is learn about the proper equipment for driving a pair, learn the "why's" of how to harness them, then do your best within your means to buy safe and comfortable equipment. A little buckboard or spring wagon would be much more comfortable for the horses although you'll want to watch that on turns as without a cutunder you can easily bind up the front wheels and overturn.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you know how to drive singles?


----------



## dreamlandnh (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for all the information.

Yes I do drive singles. I have since I was six, Im currently 14. Both of the horses I would like to put together are solid single drivers and bombproof. One of them I actually learned to drive on. They are both pintos and the same height. They enjoy being together and I think they would enjoy working together.

Does anyone know where I could get an inexpensive four wheeled vehicle?


----------



## horsenarounnd (Apr 12, 2011)

Try Mullets Pony Carts, 61584 C R 33, Goshen, IN	He's Amish, so no phone that I could find. I've seen some of his carts, and while his EZ Entry carts are quite small for adults they are well built. In the last year or so he is making some nice looking 4 wheeled vehicles for minis. I have a nice mini hitch wagon e made and I saw a small 4 wheeled buggy he had made at an auction this spring. I don't know what his price would be, but it went at the Waverly IA sale in March at about 750.00. A dealer from MO has several Mullet carts and wagons listed on eBay wit prices in the 1350.00 range. Nice pictures, though. The carts have pretty good wheels, with frames of square steel tubing, and they are available with either poles for a pair, or with shafts for a single.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 15, 2011)

This is my opinion on using a two wheeled cart for pairs.

Don't.

Simple as that.

Wait until you can afford a four wheeled cart as the so called conversion kits just give you a cart that was never intended to be used for two horses, badly converted to a cart that can be used, but not safely or comfortably.

Wait, you will be glad that you did.


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 15, 2011)

After we put our pair together for the first time a few weeks ago, I was absolutely amazed with the power! I can't imagine that much power in front of a light cart built for one horse.

Myrna


----------



## dreamlandnh (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone for you advise on the harness and cart to Lizzie. She is going to be saving up for a cart that is designed for team driving and a harness. If anyone has a team harness (for 31" mini's) or cart for sale please let her know.


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 19, 2011)

dreamlandnh said:


> She is going to be saving up for a cart that is designed for team driving and a harness.


A cart or a four-wheeled vehicle? A cart in the true vernacular is a two-wheeled vehicle. I absolutely agree with Rabbitsfizz. In the big scheme of things, the rest of the educated driving world would never think of putting a pair to an average cart, but for some reason mini people think they can do that all the time. (I find that extremely frustrating, especially considering all the work that some of us have done to get minis accepted by the rest of the driving world.)

Those vendors that sell the "team pole" for those easy entry carts are only doing so because there are people out there that don't know any better. (Just like those vendors that sell that "cute trailer" for their easy entry carts. Are people kidding themselves that one mini is going to be able to pull that effectively?



)

Four-wheeled vehicles are more stable and more comfortable than carts. Since we have had ours, my husband can't stand driving in a cart. He wants his four-wheeled vehicles over any cart.

Myrna


----------



## dreamlandnh (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry for my mis-use in terms, yes she is saving up for a four-wheeled vehicle. Her first goal is to get a team harness and start ground working both mini's together. They both drive single with no problem and do get along. They are about the same height 31" each.

I know not everyone knows Lizzie but she will always put the safety of her and her horses first, that is why she came here for help. She has been around horses since the day she came home from the hospital and been showing since she was 3 years old. If something is just not right with her horse she will not push it or force it to do what she wants. She has been known to say wait need to call Bonnie before anything more is done. She was out at Nationals for the first time in 2010 with her best friend Courty B and also qualified her other horse in 4H to go onto Eastern States Expo with the NH 4H Equestrian team. Lizzie is currently also working with a mare that just learned to drive to get mileage on her, the mare is 15 years old.

Again thank you all for the helpful advise and correct terms.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 22, 2011)

I remember Lizzie, oh yes I do! She was doing a fantastic job last I saw and it sounds like that hasn't changed. Huzzah to a wonderful young lady and her involved parents!

Leia


----------



## dreamlandnh (Apr 22, 2011)

Did you meet Lizzie out at Nationals?

I'm her mom, I wanted to go to Nationals with her but just couldn't afford it. Courtney B's dad offered to take her with them. We love that family! One of the horses that Lizzie is looking to team drive we got from Linda a few years ago.

Karen



hobbyhorse23 said:


> I remember Lizzie, oh yes I do! She was doing a fantastic job last I saw and it sounds like that hasn't changed. Huzzah to a wonderful young lady and her involved parents!
> 
> Leia


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nope, I just remember her from when Linda was still on the forum and there were pictures of Lizzie showing her horses at local shows. As a former 4-Her, I recognized someone doing a bang-up job when I saw it.





Leia


----------



## dreamlandnh (Apr 22, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Nope, I just remember her from when Linda was still on the forum and there were pictures of Lizzie showing her horses at local shows. As a former 4-Her, I recognized someone doing a bang-up job when I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have tried to send you a message but it will not allow it.

Thank you for your info for Lizzie. Lizzie works very hard and yes had a great time showing Linda's horses. Linda is very much missed at our house. We stay in contact with the family and Paul is now our farrier (they are 2 hours away). 4H is a great place to learn and make life long friends. Our 4H has now offered an in-hand division for horses 12h and under. Lizzie is so excited about this so that she can use her beloved Roger who she took to Nationals. He is not able to be driven with large horses so this is perfect for him.





Karen


----------

